# manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE



## krauthi (30. April 2008)

In der Niederländischen Presse stand gestern  geschrieben:Bei Line wurden am Wochenende 3 Deutsche Hobbyangler dabei erwischt wie sie 
einen 1.1m langen Hecht zwischen ihren Angelsachen versteckt spazieren fuhren. Gefangen wurde er mit einem 16cm langen Gufi. Gegen die drei wurde ein Verfahren eingeleitet. Tja, dumm gelaufen man sollte sich halt an die Regeln halten. 

solche  Spinner   dürften nie mehr eine angel  in die hand nehmen dürfen   und die geldstrafe   müsste so hoch ausfallen  das  es andere abschreckt 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## schwidl (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

inwiefern versteckt spazieren fuhren?
war der noch am Leben, oder wat?


----------



## Coasthunter (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Manche lernern nur über extreme Schmerzen im Geldbeutel


 
Moin.
Was haben die denn nun gelernt? Das Hechte nicht versteckt Spazieren gefahren werden dürfen???? Müssen die Holländer ihren Fang per Post verschicken? Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, warum und wofür Strafe gezahlt werden mußte. 
Schonzeit? Nicht Waidgerecht getötet? Keine Angelscheine? Weil er mit Gufi gefangen wurde?#c


----------



## schwidl (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Moin.
> Was haben die denn nun gelernt? Das Hechte nicht versteckt Spazieren gefahren werden dürfen???? Müssen die Holländer ihren Fang per Post verschicken? Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, warum und wofür Strafe gezahlt werden mußte.
> Schonzeit? Nicht Waidgerecht getötet? Keine Angelscheine? Weil er mit Gufi gefangen wurde?#c



genau das versteh ich nähmlich auch nicht!


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, warum und wofür Strafe gezahlt werden mußte.
> Schonzeit? Nicht Waidgerecht getötet? Keine Angelscheine? Weil er mit Gufi gefangen wurde?#c



Nö, komplettes Entnahmeverbot für Hecht würde ich einfach mal sagen. :g


----------



## Pikepauly (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

Das ist da wohl fast überall so.
Entnahmeverbot für Hecht ist Standard.

Die Panik verstehe ich trotzdem nicht. Natürlich ist das ein mieses Benehmen, besonders als Gastangler sollte man sich an die Spielregeln halten.

Aber schreiben wir das jedesmal in die Zeitung, wenn holländische LKWs auf unseren Autobahnen zu schnell fahren??

Meinungsmache gegen die "Bösen Deutschen".

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## totaler Spinner (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

Generelles Entnahmeverbot für Hecht gibt es nicht in Holland. In Limburg (Linne) schon. Der Hecht hätte den Gummifisch auch so tief inhaliert haben können das es ziemlich dämlich währe ihn zurückzusetzen. Jetzt ist aber das Angeln mit Kunstködern (außer kleiner Fliege) bis zum letzten Sa. im Mai verboten. Darum: gerechte Strafe und selber schuld. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Fischpaule (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Aber schreiben wir das jedesmal in die Zeitung, wenn holländische LKWs auf unseren Autobahnen zu schnell fahren??
> 
> Meinungsmache gegen die "Bösen Deutschen".
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es...

Aber die Holländer würden sich bestimmt genau so wundern, wenn in einer deutschen Zeitung steht: "Holländer hat maßigen Hecht zurückgesetzt - harte Strafen für unbelehrbare gefordert - manche lernen es NIEEEEEEEE"

#h


----------



## Pikepauly (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

@totaler Spinner

Kannst Du uns da mal aufklären wie das in Holland ist?
Hier geistert ja immer die Meinung vom Hechtentnahmeverbot rum?


----------



## Schuschek (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



krauthi schrieb:


> .....solche Spinner dürften nie mehr eine angel in die hand nehmen dürfen und die geldstrafe müsste so hoch ausfallen das es andere abschreckt
> 
> 
> gruß Krauthi


 
Was für ein extremes Verbrechen! Die haben einen Hecht mitgenommen! Man weis ja noch gar nicht warum sie den Hecht entnommen haben. Und daher kann man jetzt nicht einfach aufschreien und die "Todesstrafe" fordern. Zeitungen dramatisieren auch in Holland genau so wie in Deutschland. Und wenn es so wäre sind solch harte Strafen echt ein Hohn. Da werden sich um Sachen gekümmert die nicht viel Gehirnschmalzfluss verursachen. Der Hecht wird ja fast vor den Menschen gestellt. 
Natürlich bin ich auch nicht dafür dass man sich nicht an Gesetze hällt, aber gleich so eine harte Forderung von Dir find ich maßlos übertrieben. Was wäre wenn es 2 Hechte gewesen wären? 2 Jahre Knast für beide?
Hechtentnahmeverbot??????? Überall??????????


----------



## sditges (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Was für ein extremes Verbrechen! Die haben einen Hecht mitgenommen! Man weis ja noch gar nicht warum sie den Hecht entnommen haben. Und daher kann man jetzt nicht einfach aufschreien und die "Todesstrafe" fordern. Zeitungen dramatisieren auch in Holland genau so wie in Deutschland. Und wenn es so wäre sind solch harte Strafen echt ein Hohn. Da werden sich um Sachen gekümmert die nicht viel Gehirnschmalzfluss verursachen. Der Hecht wird ja fast vor den Menschen gestellt.
> Natürlich bin ich auch nicht dafür dass man sich nicht an Gesetze hällt, aber gleich so eine harte Forderung von Dir find ich maßlos übertrieben. Was wäre wenn es 2 Hechte gewesen wären? 2 Jahre Knast für beide?
> Hechtentnahmeverbot??????? Überall??????????


 
Das sehe ich absolut nicht so wie Du, sondern wie Krauthi !!

Es gibt erstens, in den meisten Region NL Hechtentnahmeverbot (wie auch Graskarpfen und Wellsverbot!)
Jetzt zur Zeit, ist generelles Kunstköderverbot ebenfalls Wurmverbot, wie auch Köfiverbot!
Somit ist die Fragestellung, vielleicht hatter er den Köder zu weit geschluckt, absolut überflüssig !

Wer egal wo, angeln geht, sollte sich vorher über die Bestimmungen informieren, auch wer hier sinnlos seinen Senf abgibt, ohne die Bestimmungen zu kennen, informiert euch bevor Ihr spamt !


Warum sitzen wir anderen, denn schon seit nem Monat zu Hause und haben die Spinnruten verstaut, wo andere Deppen meinen, immer noch auf Raubfischjagt gehen zu müssen.
Sinn oder Unsinn ist hier nicht im Gespräch, nur die Tatsache das alle Möglichkeiten, die Räuber zu fangen bis Juni verboten sind, auch Wurm!

Allerdings sind die Nliederländer eh sehr aktiv geworden, was Kontrollen angeht.
Daher wird auch dies eine Abschreckende (weckende) Wirkung haben.

.... veilleicht kriegen wir ja auch dann bald mal Ruhe vor den Ralleyefischern, Sprengmeistern und Stellnetz/Netzfischern... geschweige vor den Osteuropähischen Mitmenschen, die ebenfalls keine Bestimmungen lesen wollen/können, und teilweise mit etlichen Kilo Fisch an Bord erwischt wurden.

Tschau ich bin raus ! #q#q#q#q ---->:v


----------



## rutic (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

Sehe ich genausso sditges 
Ich war so in 6-7 Angelvereinen in Holland. 
Die Kontrollen waren schon immer sehr genau und umfangreich. 
Dort kontroliert die ansässige Reikspolizi,
und das knallhart.
Was aber auch seine Berechtigung hat .
Wir haben Sachen beobachtet....Da sträuben sich einem die Schillerlocken.
Die dortigen Schonzeiten existieren schon seit Ewigkeiten . 
Informationspflicht!!!!
Wer es nicht tut ,muß eben mit den Landesüblichen
Konsiquenten rechnen.|znaika:


----------



## krauthi (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



sditges schrieb:


> Das sehe ich absolut nicht so wie Du, sondern wie Krauthi !!
> 
> Es gibt erstens, in den meisten Region NL Hechtentnahmeverbot (wie auch Graskarpfen und Wellsverbot!)
> Jetzt zur Zeit, ist generelles Kunstköderverbot ebenfalls Wurmverbot, wie auch Köfiverbot!
> ...


|good:


genau so ist es


----------



## krauthi (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

und wer die holländer kennt   weiß  das solche vergehen richtig  teuer werden 
wie zb motorboot fahren ohne führerschein  1000 €     da  wüsste ich schon gerne   was da jetzt auf die drei zukommt 

zumal  das  bild  der   Deutschen darunter wieder leiden wird  

wir versuchen schon seit jahren  dort unser ansehen   wieder aufzubauen  was uns auch  ganz gut gelungen ist  in den letzten jahren    aber solche spinner machen dan  wieder alles zuneige


----------



## Pikepauly (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

Also ich gehe ja mit Dir absolut konform, darin das man sich als (Gast) angler natürlich an die geltenden Vorschriften halten muss.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das nur keine Meldung in einer Tageszeitung wert.
Das sehe ich als Meinungsmache.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## krauthi (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

klar das wird auch der grundgedanke der redaktion sein 
mal wieder über uns böse deutschen herzufallen 
aber fakt ist doch hält man sich an deren regeln passiert auch nichts und die zeitungen haben nichts negatives zu berichten über uns deutsche gastangler


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

Ich weiß auf jeden Fall, warum ich NIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE nach Holland zum angeln fahren werde 

Leude... kommt mal runter, soviele Kotzsmilies etc. habe ich bei ERWACHSENEN Menschen ja selten gesehen. Läßt sich wohl am ehesten mit Fanatismus beschreiben...

Im übrigen gehe ich mit Pikepauly da absolut konform.


----------



## Trommlor (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



krauthi schrieb:


> wir versuchen schon seit jahren  dort unser ansehen   wieder aufzubauen  was uns auch  ganz gut gelungen ist  in den letzten jahren    aber solche spinner machen dan  wieder alles zuneige



Was eine Sabbelei...wieso sollten wir da 'nen schlechten Ruf haben ? WM '74 ? Nee is klar...
Wie jetzt bestimmt irgendein Post mit "Ja 2.Weltkrieg und so" kommen wird. Man hat es halt leicht die Generationen die vor einem da waren zu flamen. Als Deutscher wie als Niederländer.
Ich wohne zarte 3km von den Niederlanden entfernt und hatte nie mehr/weniger Probleme mit Niederländern als mit Deutschen.

Eventuell liegt es daran dass ich echt mal 'n Netter bin. (Hust)


----------



## krauthi (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

das bezieht sich nur auf  das angeln  in den niederlanden   
ich habe schon sehr oft mit holländischen kolegen gesprochen   die immer noch uns deutsche gastangler  als kochtopfangler ansehen  (egal welcher nationalität  aus deutschland )
und siehe  da  wenn man sich  auf deren seite stellt  und auch zb C&R  dort handhabt   dan ist man aufeinmal nicht mehr  der böse deutsche   sondern  man wird als  angelkolege respektiert der deren gesetze einhällt 



aber mir wird die sache hier  langsam zu blöde   warum soll ich mich hier rechtfertigen
wie die überschrift schon aussagt manche lernen es  nie  
und ich hoffe (wünsche mir )  das die drei gastangler ihre strafe bekommen  und  das vieleicht andere daraus lernen 


ich habe fertischhhhhhhhh


----------



## schwidl (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

ahhh... . ok.

Das wusste ich nicht, dass die BEstimmungen in den Niederlanden doch soo streng sind.
Danke für die Aufklärung!!  #6

Aber ihr spracht von einem Raubfisch/Kunstköder verbot in den Niederlanden. nicht in deutschland, oder?
ich meine nur,  von wegen seit 1 Monat liegen die Spinnruten rum.  Es gibt doch Angelplätze in Deutschland.

MFG


----------



## Pikepauly (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

@Krauthi

Ich finds gut, daß Ihr euch da anständig benehmt.

Gruss
Pauly


----------



## Ulli3D (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass durch das, in vielen Regionen, vorgeschriebene CuR der Hechtbestand eben besser ist als in D generell. Ausnahmegewässer hier bestätigen aber die Regel.

Ebenso ist der Fangneid, wie er hier schon fast Standard ist, dort kaum zu finden.


----------



## aal-andy (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

wie oft wird hier im board mit diesem leidigen thema eigentlich noch propaganda gemacht ? ewig dieses aufwärmern kalten kaffees , das nervt echt und nimmt einem den spaß am board hier. dauernd dieses samariter getue, natürlich ist es nicht schön, aber genauso wie in holland gegen die regeln verstoßen wird, passiert es bei uns auch, und das sicher auch von niederländischen angelkollegen, keine zeitung würde dafür eine zeile verschwenden, und wenn, würde es dort drüben niemanden interessieren. ich selbst war in asselt im hafen, wo mein boot steht, zeuge, wie 2 holländische kollegen innerhalb einer stunde 3 nette zander in die plastiktüte verschwinden ließen, aber bestimmt nur, um diese umzusetzen, die würden doch niemals einen fisch entnehmen.


----------



## feedex (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

Was dieses ganze Gezeter nur wieder soll?!?
Fakt ist: 
Diese Typen haben als Gäste gegen die in den Niederlanden gültigen Regeln und Auflagen verstoßen.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das so etwas unter aller Sau ist - es wirft auch noch ein schlechtes Bild auf uns Deutsche. Nicht nur die Angler!

Wenn so etwas oft genug vorkommt, werden diejenige, die dort als Gast die Regeln befolgen, darunter leiden.

Ich werfe jetzt einfach mal die Stichworte Norwegen und Ausfuhrbeschränkung in den Raum....klingelt es?
Wegen dieser Idioten die mit fahrbaren Kühltruhen Dorschfilets heimfuhren, gibt es nun eben diese Ausfuhrbeschränkung. 

Vllt bald ein Angelverbot für Nicht-Niederländer in NL?
Bestimmt würden die anständigen Angeltouristen sich gern bei diesen Hechtschmugglern persönlich bedanken wollen.....


----------



## powermike1977 (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

moinsen,

kannst du mir n link zu dem artikel geben? hab auch schonmal was im telegraaf gelesen-ewig her. 
das bitterste an sowas ist halt immer, das 3 penner ner menge mehr leuten n schlechten namen geben. und da ich auch in Nl angel muss ich mir dann teilweise "dat gezeik" mit anhoeren-stresst aber man steht drueber. genau wie mit sicherheit nicht jeder pole n karpfenkopfabbeisser ist etc.
gruss,
mike


----------



## Ulli3D (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



aal-andy schrieb:


> ich selbst war in asselt im hafen, wo mein boot steht, zeuge, wie 2 holländische kollegen innerhalb einer stunde 3 nette zander in die plastiktüte verschwinden ließen, aber bestimmt nur, um diese umzusetzen, die würden doch niemals einen fisch entnehmen.



Wenn Du in den Niederlanden angelst, dann weißt Du doch auch, dass, je nach Region, auch 2 oder 3 Zander je Tag und Angler mitgenommen werden dürfen, also durchaus kein verwerfliches Tun.

Schlimm ist es, wenn in der *Schonzeit* mit *verbotenem Köder* gegen das *Entnahmeverbot* von *deutschen Anglern* verstoßen wird. 

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass die Kontrollen und Strafen in ähnlicher Höhe wie in Frankreich verhängt würden, dann würde es sich jeder überlegen, gegen bestehende Regelungen zu verstoßen. 

Ich würde mir übrigens auch wünschen, dass die Kontrollen bei uns wie in den Niederlanden und die Strafen wie in Frankreich wären. Leider ist es nicht so


----------



## sditges (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



feedex schrieb:


> Was dieses ganze Gezeter nur wieder soll?!?
> Fakt ist:
> Diese Typen haben als Gäste gegen die in den Niederlanden gültigen Regeln und Auflagen verstoßen.
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das so etwas unter aller Sau ist - es wirft auch noch ein schlechtes Bild auf uns Deutsche. Nicht nur die Angler!
> ...


 
#6 Sauber Nr 1 !!! |good:


----------



## gimli (30. April 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



krauthi schrieb:


> In der Niederländischen Presse stand gestern  geschrieben:Bei Line wurden am Wochenende 3 Deutsche Hobbyangler dabei erwischt wie sie
> einen 1.1m langen Hecht zwischen ihren Angelsachen versteckt spazieren fuhren. Gefangen wurde er mit einem 16cm langen Gufi. Gegen die drei wurde ein Verfahren eingeleitet.
> gruß Krauthi



Frank, bitte nenne die Quelle!

Mir erscheint es als etwas verspäteter Aprilscherz, zum Ziel, hier etwas Leben in die Bude zu kriegen, da es bis zum 1. Juli noch etwas weit ist.

Der Köder war genau 16 cm lang, und ein Gufi? Erstaunlich, dass kaum Duitse(rs) in den krants auftauchen, ganz zu schweigen von einem Verfahren, das ihnen anhängig ist und sie einen (Gummi-)Köder in dieser Länge benutzt haben.

Ich denke aber, das klärst du sofort auf.


----------



## Schuschek (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



sditges schrieb:


> Das sehe ich absolut nicht so wie Du, sondern wie Krauthi !!
> 
> Es gibt erstens, in den meisten Region NL Hechtentnahmeverbot (wie auch Graskarpfen und Wellsverbot!)
> Jetzt zur Zeit, ist generelles Kunstköderverbot ebenfalls Wurmverbot, wie auch Köfiverbot!
> ...


 
Galt jetzt der gesammte Text mir?|kopfkrat
Mir ging es doch nur um die geforderte "Höchststrafe" und die achso tolle Hollandpresse. Das sollte nicht zum stänkern anregen.
Aal-andy hat es ja sehr schön beschrieben und darauf sollte es auch bei mir hinaus, halt nur mit anderen Worten:



aal-andy schrieb:


> wie oft wird hier im board mit diesem leidigen thema eigentlich noch propaganda gemacht ? ewig dieses aufwärmern kalten kaffees , das nervt echt und nimmt einem den spaß am board hier. dauernd dieses samariter getue, natürlich ist es nicht schön, aber genauso wie in holland gegen die regeln verstoßen wird, passiert es bei uns auch, und das sicher auch von niederländischen angelkollegen, keine zeitung würde dafür eine zeile verschwenden, und wenn, würde es dort drüben niemanden interessieren. ich selbst war in asselt im hafen, wo mein boot steht, zeuge, wie 2 holländische kollegen innerhalb einer stunde 3 nette zander in die plastiktüte verschwinden ließen, aber bestimmt nur, um diese umzusetzen, die würden doch niemals einen fisch entnehmen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Aber die Holländer würden sich bestimmt genau so wundern, wenn in einer deutschen Zeitung steht: "Holländer hat maßigen Hecht zurückgesetzt - harte Strafen für unbelehrbare gefordert - manche lernen es NIEEEEEEEE"
> 
> #h



Jawoll, und es würde sich auch dann garantiert jemand finden, der das dann so kommentiert: "gerechte Strafe und selber schuld. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger." #d


----------



## feedex (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Jawoll, und es würde sich auch dann garantiert jemand finden, der das dann so kommentiert: "gerechte Strafe und selber schuld. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger." #d



Macht das die Angelegenheit in irgendeiner Hinsicht besser oder vertretbarer?


----------



## Siff-Cop (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



feedex schrieb:


> .....................................
> 
> Wenn so etwas oft genug vorkommt, werden diejenige, die dort als Gast die Regeln befolgen, darunter leiden..
> 
> ........................




So sieht es nun mal aus und nicht nur die Gastangler leiden darunter sondern genau so die einheimischen Angler, es is eigentlich Latte wer hier die Gesetzte/Bestimmungen gebrochen hat. Es sind immer die jenigen die sich daran halten die darunter leiden müssen. Es gibt in den Niederlanden und in Deutschland genügend Beispiele(keine Liegen am Wasser, kein Schirm mit Seitenteilen und und und . Ich spreche sehr oft mit den Niederländischen Kollegen aus meinem Verein und kann nur sagen das die  im großen und ganzen die gleiche Meinung haben und ganz bestimmt nicht alle deutschen über einen Kamm scheren und  schon Unterscheiden. 
Aus den  Erfahrung die ich mit den Kontroleuren  oder Polizei in bezug aufs Angeln in den NL habe sind auch alle Positiv, es kommt sich halt überall darauf an wie man sich den Leuten  gegenüber verhält. #c



Was die Zeitung da gedruckt hat finde ich auch nicht gut und ist einfach nur , wie schon gesagt, Meinungsmache aber das kennen wir ja hier in Deutschland auch zu genüge.


----------



## theundertaker (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

Och neeeeeeee...jetzt geht das ja schon wieder los hier...das Thema hatten wir doch schon eine Million mal und ich habe mir ja auch mit meiner Meinung, die ich übrigens weiterhin vertrete, nicht grade Freunde gemacht...aber so sei es dann...

Dass die 3 mit derzeit verbotenen Köderarten gefischt hatten und dann auch noch einen Hecht verschwinden ließen...das ist wirklich selten dämlich...und sich noch erwischen zu lassen ist ja....najaa...Da kann ich eigentlich nur Krauthis Meinung zustimmen....wie gesagt bis auf den Teil der Entnahme von Fischen...

Krauthi..meine Meinung kennste ja sicherlich noch ;-)

Schöne Grüße
Thomas


----------



## totaler Spinner (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Jawoll, und es würde sich auch dann garantiert jemand finden, der das dann so kommentiert: "gerechte Strafe und selber schuld. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger." #d



 Schlechter vergleich! Es ist Schonzeit. Egal wie man zu c&r steht, über Schonzeiten gibt es wohl nichts zu diskutieren.

  Für das angeln mit gesperrten Ködern ist 50€ pro Angel zu zahlen. Wie hoch die Strafe fürs entnehmen für Hecht ist hab ich nicht rausgekriegt.


----------



## HD4ever (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

egal warum, weshalb und wieso - wer sich nun mal nicht an die gegebenen Regeln hält muß sich nicht wundern wenn er einen übergebügelt bekommt und hat es sicher auch nicht anders verdient ...
warum das natürlich groß in der Zeitung aufgehängt wird ist nur ne spekulation ob es "nur" deshalb so ist weil es deutsche Gastangler waren ... #c


----------



## sditges (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



HD4ever schrieb:


> egal warum, weshalb und wieso - wer sich nun mal nicht an die gegebenen Regeln hält muß sich nicht wundern wenn er einen übergebügelt bekommt und hat es sicher auch nicht anders verdient ...
> *warum das natürlich groß in der Zeitung aufgehängt wird ist nur ne spekulation ob es "nur" deshalb so ist weil es deutsche Gastangler waren ...* #c


 

Genau !

....und deshalb "keinen Elefanten aus ner Fliege machen !"

... ich denke nicht das der Artikel irgendetwas mit der Nationalität der Angler zu tun hat !


----------



## Peter70 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*

Der Bericht stand im Limburgs Dagblad.
Gruss Peter


----------



## powermike1977 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: manche Lernen es NIEEEEEEEEEE*



sditges schrieb:


> Genau !
> 
> ....und deshalb "keinen Elefanten aus ner Fliege machen !"
> 
> ... ich denke nicht das der Artikel irgendetwas mit der Nationalität der Angler zu tun hat !



ich wohne hier seit 10 jahren (in maastricht/limburg). glaube mir, wenn das 2 suedwest-kerkrader gewesen waeren, gaebe es nichtmal n 2zeiler in dem strafzettel von der polizei.

verkauft sich nunmal besser!


----------

